# Just wanted to say hi and post a pic of my MAX



## jdoubleoe703 (Jul 16, 2004)

:fluffy: :banana:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

arw those tenzo shu 4's? i have the same ones if they are


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Wow....*

:jawdrop: 
wow...nice man



jdoubleoe703 said:


>


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

jdoubleoe703 said:


> :fluffy: :banana:


HOLY SHIT THAT IS HOT :idhitit: 



Nice job! :cheers:


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn..nice car!!  Got anymore pics to drool over? lol


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

There's so much to like about your car. The kit looks nice, the color matched headlight housings give it a unique touch, and the drop with the rims just seem to complete the package. Has a sweet stance to it. Very nice Max.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

nice max.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Very NICE


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yea thats very nice. i think thats the only max of that bodystyle i've ever seen w/anything done to it too


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn !!! THAT A HOT LOOKIN MAXIMA !


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

thats a sick ass maxima


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jdoubleoe703 said:


> :fluffy: :banana:


that just looks crazy!  :cheers:


----------



## jdoubleoe703 (Jul 16, 2004)

i'll post more pics in a few weeks, the picture is actually a year old and going through some changes... hehe.... thanks for the comp!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

dude awesome ass maxima, never seen one that clean


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

u left the org to come here and show off your clean, red, juicy, beautiful, baller ass maxima? huh? damn i envy u and shadow.


----------



## jdoubleoe703 (Jul 16, 2004)

i'm still on the org.... i found this place when the org was down... lol... i still spend most of my time there...


----------

